# Student to PR



## ozmigration (Sep 24, 2010)

Hi,

I am starting this thread to spread awarness among people who think studying in NZ will be an advantage to get PR finally.

How many people you know or heard got PR after studying in NZ?

Please add your comments,stories you heard from people to help starting this awarness.

Take Care


----------



## iamkim330 (Aug 7, 2012)

Hi.

I studied here in NZ for four years and have worked for about 1.5 years, and I've recently just got my temporary PR, it takes another 2 years to get a permenant PR


----------

